# Ok I sealed my tank but I'm not satisfied with my job



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I spent hours getting off the 24 year old silicone. I cleaned and vacumed all the debris out very well. I used a 10 oz tube and sealed it all off. I used my fingers to smooth it out the best I could but I'm not very satisfied 
I'll let it dry and I'll take pics and show you guys, so be honest. I'll do a 48 hr water test for leaks in my garage. Even if that works I'll take it to my lfs and and ask them about it (any better place to ask?). If it doesn't work out do u guys know where I can go to get it recoated in silicon and possibly (not necesary but it would be nice) to get the mirror paint off the back. If worst comes to worst I will get a new tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The silicon does not need to be pretty, in fact of you buy a brand new tank it's not vary pretty. 9x out of 10 you will not even notice it. I see no need in taking it to a fish store to have them look at it after you already know it holds water. If its sealed it's sealed. If not then peal it off and try again. If you want to throw two layers on then wait 24 hours let the first coat dry then redo it. But also the more you glob in ther the crappyer it's going to look. I had a friend re seal my 55 and it does not look perfect but it's held water for 6 months


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so I can put more on tomorow and it will stay right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mirror paint, you can try a razor blade, or something gooey. Try a little contact cement, let it dry,then pull it off and see if it takes the paint with it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes! Wait 24 hours. As for the paint a razor blade will take you hours. I used to do body work for cars and to get off over spray we always used "easy off oven cleaner" spray it on let it sit for a few min and use a bristle pad. Should take the paint off. Or use the oven cleaner and steel woll it won't scratch glass and it will pull it off. Also since your sort of "restoring" this tank some mettle polish will take out light scratchs or the better thing is "oven glass top cleaner" that works great. I've been building and wrenching on stuff since I could walk. So I'm 100% sure that the oven cleaner will take off the paint and then use the oven glass top cleaner to polish all of the glass( outside only!!)

Good luck with it, also you should post some pictures! 

And for a 55 a nice black background looks real nice. Then sand bottom and planted. It makes tropical fish really pop! I love my 55s


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmm I'll take pics tomorow and let u guys decide if I should add more silicone. I need to know if I put on the silicone 24 after I put on the 1st coat WILL IT STICK to the silicone underneath it? . If all of this somehow fails, id there any place you guys know of that can do it for m (for some reason i dont have faith in it, but it will probably work) It is glass and was made nov 9th 1987 and the guy who made it is John L (it's not a fish tank it's a beetle tank!)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Noatter what year it is 2012 or 1950 the glass is fine (as long as its not cracked) glass can stay nice for years, as long as its not scratched up in some cases that can be fixed as well. And yes silicon will stick to it. Even though I personally do not think you need another layer and no matter how sloppy it is no one is going to come to your house,look in your tank and say hey your line is off a bit. It does not happen. If it seals up use it. If it leaks in a few spots take a black marker and circle the spots it leaks and redo that spot by adding more silicon. 

When you do your leak test it's also a good idea to put it on a white sheet or blanket. That way if it does leak you can see the spots real well.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not going out and getting 5 more containers but if I add like 5 more oz I'm. Already waiting 4 days do I have to wait longer?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

*Oven glass top cleaner*

So can take the tank on my lawn when I do the mirror paint removal? I can't keep it on the wooden stand right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

careful--"critter" tanks are usually NOT strong enough to hold water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

measure the glass thickness


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i filled it with water already but i will measure the glass it looks ok so far, it was used for fish the woman had convict cichlids in there before the partly water filled turltle tank, i will post pics of the silicon soon the glass is about 1/2 - 5/8 of an inch


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is one of the old high end tanks....many of the companies only used 3/8" glass....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ok here are some pics, im tot sure if it iss like my 20 gal where the glass is cut a little thinner on the seams, some companies do that probably so they fit toggether better i dont know but let me know what you guys think

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=724


----------

